# The smartwatch dilemma - two watches to become the norm?



## unixunderground

Since the announcement of the Apple watch, I find myself rather drawn to the idea of controlling my lights (Philips Hue), Thermostat (Nest) , doorlocks and various other home appliances from my wrist.

And that´s not even thinking about how kickass it would be to take phone calls or ask Siri for the weather, or check on currency/stock/market prices and breaking news at a glance on my wrist.

Being both a big-time watch aficionado and a high-tech geek, this leaves me with a huge dilemma: There is no way I can ever leave behind my Pateks, JLCs, Rolex and Omegas, so what I am going to do when the Apple Watch is released in a month or so, which I know already I am not going to be able to resist buying? 

*I am seriously considering going with a mechanical watch on my left wrist and the Apple watch on my right wrist. Any thought on this? What do you guys think?*


----------



## Hayseed Brown

IBTL.

This thread should be good.


----------



## Mediocre

What is your other account ID?

A watch on more than one wrist.....silly


----------



## watch_hor

You will be ridiculed from 5 year olds to 80 year olds and everyone in between and that's only for the two watch part. Just wait to see what happens when you talk to your wrist. 

Wear a nice mechanical and refer to that far away place, your pocket, if you need more info than the time and date.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chefmhf

This is exactly the problem I have with apple products since the death of Steve Jobs. What exactly does each item add to the equation? What does the watch add that the phone doesn't already do? To me they've lost their way and are just focused on getting us to buy one more item with an apple on it rather than giving us something that actually adds some functionality or replaces something we already have?

In short, I don't think I'll ever buy one despite being something of a tech geek.


----------



## Ring

unixunderground said:


> Since the announcement of the Apple watch, I find myself rather drawn to the idea of controlling my lights (Philips Hue), Thermostat (Nest) , doorlocks and various other home appliances from my wrist.
> 
> And that´s not even thinking about how kickass it would be to take phone calls or ask Siri for the weather, or check on currency/stock/market prices and breaking news at a glance on my wrist.
> 
> Being both a big-time watch aficionado and a high-tech geek, this leaves me with a huge dilemma: There is no way I can ever leave behind my Pateks, JLCs, Rolex and Omegas, so what I am going to do when the Apple Watch is released in a month or so, which I know already I am not going to be able to resist buying?
> 
> *I am seriously considering going with a mechanical watch on my left wrist and the Apple watch on my right wrist. Any thought on this? What do you guys think?*


Been wearing one on each wrist for years, nothin wrong with it. Ever look at a woman's wrists, more bracelets than Carter had peanuts. Anything more than a Timex is jewelry anyway, jewelry up I say!

Besides, I get a more accurate reading using two watches, I divide the difference between the two, that's what I call the real time!


----------



## t4terrific

Ring said:


> Been wearing one on each wrist for years, nothin wrong with it. Ever look at a woman's wrists, more bracelets than Carter had peanuts. Anything more than a Timex is jewelry anyway, jewelry up I say!
> 
> Besides, I get a more accurate reading using two watches, I divide the difference between the two, that's what I call the real time!


You compare your wrists to a woman's. Excellent!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FernandoValenzuela

Ring said:


> Besides, I get a more accurate reading using two watches, I divide the difference between the two, that's what I call the real time!


Technically that would be the mean time.


----------



## unixunderground

Mediocre said:


> What is your other account ID?
> 
> A watch on more than one wrist.....silly


Well kind of... The dream would be a wrist-mounted display with the functionality of the Apple watch, but in a form factor other than a watch - like a curved OLED 3" smart band with decent processing power.



watch_hor said:


> You will be ridiculed from 5 year olds to 80 year olds and everyone in between and that's only for the two watch part. Just wait to see what happens when you talk to your wrist.
> 
> Wear a nice mechanical and refer to that far away place, your pocket, if you need more info than the time and date.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am not worried about the douche-factor of talking into my wrist - been wearing a bluetooth headset for the past 10 years 

And yes, I could do that, but I already have to pull out my phone constantly and it would be really great to have to do that more seldom, e.g. such as when having to dim the lights or change lightning color sitting on the couch, I could instead say "Ok Siri, turn the lights to night mode" or "Activate chill lights" .

This could also allow me to go away from my iPhone but still be able to control my lights and domotics system (the Apple watch will constantly be connected by wifi).



chefmhf said:


> This is exactly the problem I have with apple products since the death of Steve Jobs. What exactly does each item add to the equation? What does the watch add that the phone doesn't already do? To me they've lost their way and are just focused on getting us to buy one more item with an apple on it rather than giving us something that actually adds some functionality or replaces something we already have?
> 
> In short, I don't think I'll ever buy one despite being something of a tech geek.


Well, I sort of agree with you. It does indeed not do anything that any smartphone can´t already do. Though, due to its form factor, it could be very freeing in that you could stop having to pull your phone out every other minute, and instead glance at your wrist, acting only when you really need to do so.

Also, again, controlling a domotics system while walking around the house without needing to have the phone with you.


----------



## Crunchy

Don't know why members are being harsh on this. It's a perfectly ok question. I believe it will be a real dilemna for many many wis. I have worn two watches on both wrists on occasion, but it is uncomfortable due to not used to wearing anything on my right. I will probably wear two watches on my left instead. I don't really care what others think, many adventurers wear two watches for risk prevention and backup.


----------



## Alan_F

Tiny screen, poor interface for man sized fingers and battery figures so obfuscated the NSA is looking at Apple to handle their Congressional disclosures. Well at least you'll have your iPhone to read and answer texts during those busy daylight hours.


----------



## chefmhf

Ring said:


> Been wearing one on each wrist for years, nothin wrong with it. Ever look at a woman's wrists, more bracelets than Carter had peanuts. Anything more than a Timex is jewelry anyway, jewelry up I say!
> 
> Besides, I get a more accurate reading using two watches, I divide the difference between the two, that's what I call the real time!


It's gotta be cool. Bieber does it.....or are YOU Bieber????


----------



## tigerpac

I hope not.


----------



## Mike_Dowling

If you want to wear a smart watch just wear a smart watch, but wearing two watches will look ridiculous imo. I don't have an interest in smart watches myself I'll just use my cell phone.


----------



## unixunderground

Crunchy said:


> Don't know why members are being harsh on this. It's a perfectly ok question. I believe it will be a real dilemna for many many wis. I have worn two watches on both wrists on occasion, but it is uncomfortable due to not used to wearing anything on my right. I will probably wear two watches on my left instead. I don't really care what others think, many adventurers wear two watches for risk prevention and backup.


I think it´s probably due to most people being initially skeptical of change and progress.

I really don´t mind other people´s opinions myself, so I think I will be going the one-on-each wrist route after all.

Smart wearables are certainly going to be the future, so it´s only a matter of time before people will encounter this very dilemma themselves.



Alan_F said:


> Tiny screen, poor interface for man sized fingers and battery figures so obfuscated the NSA is looking at Apple to handle their Congressional disclosures. Well at least you'll have your iPhone to read and answer texts during those busy daylight hours.


Sure thing, this will be the very first generation of wearable tech, and it won´t be without its drawbacks, including the ones you listed.

Though I am certain that in one form or another, wearables will be the future, so this is a real issue right here.

Just think about the next big thing: the so called "Internet of Things" (IoT)
In 10 years, all your appliances from your fridge, washing machine, thermostat, garagedoor and doorlocks to your home lights and self-driving car, will be all inter-connected with each other and coordinating to best adapt to your life.

We are going to need a better way to interact with them rather than pulling an unwieldy smartphone (5"+) out of our pockets every other second, so the smartwatch/smart wrist-mounted display is definitely here to stay.


----------



## eblackmo

watch_hor said:


> You will be ridiculed from 5 year olds to 80 year olds and everyone in between and that's only for the two watch part.* Just wait to see what happens when you talk to your wrist. *
> 
> Wear a nice mechanical and refer to that far away place, your pocket, if you need more info than the time and date.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sometimes I like to stand on a street corner and rant at passers by. Along the lines of Buy the apple watch! It's awesome.


----------



## eblackmo

unixunderground said:


> I think it´s probably due to most people being initially skeptical of change and progress.
> 
> I really don´t mind other people´s opinions myself, so I think I will be going the one-on-each wrist route after all.
> 
> Smart wearables are certainly going to be the future, so it´s only a matter of time before people will encounter this very dilemma themselves.
> 
> Sure thing, this will be the very first generation of wearable tech, and it won´t be without its drawbacks, including the ones you listed.
> 
> Though I am certain that in one form or another, wearables will be the future, so this is a real issue right here.
> 
> Just think about the next big thing: the so called "Internet of Things" (IoT)
> *In 10 years, all your appliances from your fridge, washing machine, thermostat, garagedoor and doorlocks to your home lights and self-driving car, will be all inter-connected with each other and coordinating to best adapt to your life.
> *
> We are going to need a better way to interact with them rather than pulling an unwieldy smartphone (5"+) out of our pockets every other seconds, so the smartwatch/smart wrist-mounted display is definitely here to stay.


There is a samsung washing machine that comes with an app to control it. My first thought was why?


----------



## watch_hor

eblackmo said:


> Sometimes I like to stand on a street corner and rant at passers by. Along the lines of Buy the apple watch! It's awesome.


Surely a rant isn't the only part of your sales pitch, I'd expect that you would add something like a nervous tick where you tap your fingers on your temples while looking at the ground, they give rants so much more impact.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan_F

Having given it some thought, a busy person might just need a solar chrono with an alarm feature to chime in when his "other" wearable tech is in need of a wall socket. Next Apple patent, an earpiece to notify you of the power status of your other wearables while out in public.


----------



## eblackmo

watch_hor said:


> Surely a rant isn't the only part of your sales pitch, I'd expect that you would add something like a nervous tick where you tap your fingers on your temples while looking at the ground, they give rants so much more impact.
> 
> sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lol. I also tell people that steve job's ghost controls my thoughts. I haven't made a sale yet.


----------



## GlennO

If people must wear a smart watch, I'd rather see them on their spare wrist as a secondary device rather than a replacement.


----------



## unixunderground

eblackmo said:


> There is a samsung washing machine that comes with an app to control it. My first thought was why?


Well with the way I imagine the app to be implemented now, I´d have to agree with you that it doesen´t make much sense, and is probably little more than a gimmick.

But bear with me! That very washing machine, being interconnected to your entire home in 10 years could:

1. Be connected to a sleep tracking device mounted on your wrist or bed (e.g. Withings Aura, various fitness bands, or smartbed - e.g. look at Luna bed on indiegogo)
so that you load the washing machine in the evening, but being late, it would know better than running at that time.

2. The next morning, the sleep tracking device would tell your washing machine as soon as you wake up, which would then start it at a more appropriate time, so that it doesen´t mess with your sleep.

3. Once finished, the washing machine could then send you a message on your smartwatch.

In 20 years:

Once finished, the washing machine could instead than telling you, communicate directly with a domestic robot, which could then put your clothes in the dryer, and then even iron them for you.

The applications for interconnected devices are endless. This is just the beginning really.


----------



## c140cessna

I'm a marathon runner. I often run with 2 "watches"; A Garmin 305 GPS/HR Monitor/Watch on my left wrist, and a Timex Ironman on my right wrist. I've never had a reason for 2 watches under typical life activities outside of running....but if I wanted one of these Apple smart watches....I could see that combined with a traditional wrist watch.


----------



## MarqDePombal

These discussions are absolutely silly IMO. People wear mechanical watches today because they WANT to wear mechanical watches...nobody, and I mean nobody, NEEDS to wear mechanical watches today. The introduction of smart watches will do nothing to change the desires of mechanical watch wearers. 

I see the future as two groups of people: (1) those who will wear a Mechanical watch + FitBit type band (for important bio stats) and (2) those who will wear smart watches. Group #1 will use their cell phones to read emails, control their dishwashers, etc...

And btw, to those in group #2...if you could comfortably read emails, answer phones, browse the net, control your dishwasher, play Candy Crush, etc using a 40mm X 40mm screen, our cells phone would be 40mm X 40mm but they're not. And they're not for a very good reason.


----------



## tigerpac

Let's be careful about predicting the future.


----------



## eblackmo

unixunderground said:


> Well with the way I imagine the app to be implemented now, I´d have to agree with you that it doesen´t make much sense, and is probably little more than a gimmick.
> 
> But bear with me! That very washing machine, being interconnected to your entire home in 10 years could:
> 
> 1. Be connected to a sleep tracking device mounted on your wrist or bed (e.g. Withings Aura, various fitness bands, or smartbed - e.g. look at Luna bed on indiegogo)
> so that you load the washing machine in the evening, but being late, it would know better than running at that time.
> 
> 2. The next morning, the sleep tracking device would tell your washing machine as soon as you wake up, which would then start it at a more appropriate time, so that it doesen´t mess with your sleep.
> 
> 3. Once finished, the washing machine could then send you a message on your smartwatch.
> 
> In 20 years:
> 
> Once finished, the washing machine could instead than telling you, communicate directly with a *domestic robot*, which could then put your clothes in the dryer, and then even iron them for you.
> 
> The applications for interconnected devices are endless. This is just the beginning really.


If I had a robot it would be equipped with gatling guns and a couple of missile launchers. To keep the raiders at bay in the irradiated post apocalyptic waste land of the future and people say I am crazy for building a bunker. I am just thinking ahead. ;-P


----------



## hidden by leaves

unixunderground said:


> Well with the way I imagine the app to be implemented now, I´d have to agree with you that it doesen´t make much sense, and is probably little more than a gimmick.
> 
> But bear with me! That very washing machine, being interconnected to your entire home in 10 years could:
> 
> 1. Be connected to a sleep tracking device mounted on your wrist or bed (e.g. Withings Aura, various fitness bands, or smartbed - e.g. look at Luna bed on indiegogo)
> so that you load the washing machine in the evening, but being late, it would know better than running at that time.
> 
> 2. The next morning, the sleep tracking device would tell your washing machine as soon as you wake up, which would then start it at a more appropriate time, so that it doesen´t mess with your sleep.
> 
> 3. Once finished, the washing machine could then send you a message on your smartwatch.
> 
> In 20 years:
> 
> Once finished, the washing machine could instead than telling you, communicate directly with a domestic robot, which could then put your clothes in the dryer, and then even iron them for you.
> 
> The applications for interconnected devices are endless. This is just the beginning really.


So... do you have any watches?


----------



## Hayseed Brown

MarqDePombal said:


> These discussions are absolutely silly IMO. People wear mechanical watches today because they WANT to wear mechanical watches...nobody, and I mean nobody, NEEDS to wear mechanical watches today. The introduction of smart watches will do nothing to change the desires of mechanical watch wearers.
> 
> I see the future as two groups of people: (1) those who will wear a Mechanical watch + FitBit type band (for important bio stats) and (2) those who will wear smart watches. Group #1 will use their cell phones to read emails, control their dishwashers, etc...
> 
> And btw, to those in group #2...if you could comfortably read emails, answer phones, browse the net, control your dishwasher, play Candy Crush, etc using a 40mm X 40mm screen, our cells phone would be 40mm X 40mm but they're not. And they're not for a very good reason.


This is probably as close to accurate a prediction as one could make. As the technology gets better, the health aspect of a wearable device on your wrist may make them almost a necessity. Whether this device would be considered a watch (or look like a watch, for that matter) will most likely be up to one's preference.


----------



## Tomatoes11

Ummmm, why would you do that stuff on a watch? Use your iPad for those things. If you are a tech geek like me. You have an iPad in one room and another tablet on the coffee table in the living room. Why would you use a watch for anything inside your home?

I have a HTPC connected to the 40 inch tv in my room. An iPad air and a Nexus 10 for gaming and surfing the web. And an Xperia Z3 tablet compact for an ereader and coffee table tablet to control my lights and as a remote for my HTPC. No need for my watch or my phone at home. My phone is connected to a Bluetooth headset at home and I see the calls and texts to my phone on one of my tablets through the tablet talk app(best app ever btw). Plus now that there is whatsapp web on chrome, I totally don't touch my phone at home, let alone a watch.

A smart watch is great away from home though but it's not necessary since your phone is always with you. Don't get me wrong. My Moto 360 smart watch was great for emails and texts away from home but it was useless at home.

Trust me, you won't be doing anything with your smart watch at home except charging it. Lol


----------



## Stellite

And then this happens::-d:-d


----------



## Watch Fan in Beijing

OP has got a bit of a point... I've seen a few people with a fitness tracker wristband on one wrist and a regular watch on the other. 

I don't think it's much of a step up or that silly (well it's not absurd at any rate) to end up with a so-called smart device on one wrist and a regular watch on the other.

There's no particular rational reason not to utilize both wrists except for the fact that we are so used to just seeing one watch on a wrist and the other bare. 

Note that it seems fashion is going that way with guys wearing a lot more stuff on their wrist such as bracelets and those cloth with bits of metal things. 

As a final point, I note that people scoffed at men wearing watches when they first came out (women have wrist watches - a man has a pocketwatch).


----------



## eblackmo

Actually the op does have a point except I am going to get an established technically mature and reasonably priced smartwatch called the Samsung galaxy gear.
In fact I am going to get two for the same price as one apple watch. Then I am going to wear one on each arm. There are two things that apple like to spend their money on patenting everything and hype/marketing.

Phhhhheeeeeeewwwwwwwwww


----------



## wuyeah

They will have something like these. Or have a chain coming connecting your pants belt loop to your pocket like pocket watch. awkward problem solved.


----------



## kclee

new strap design... use a strap to pack 2 watches together... so they won't bang.. n soon this will be the trend..


----------



## BarracksSi

There could be a rekindling of interest in regular watches, at least until smartwatches (besides e-ink ones like the Pebble) can run for days on a charge, or even on solar power.

Smartwatch users would get used to seeing basic info on their wrist, but miss it when it's being recharged.

Or maybe they'll just do without a watch while the smartwatch is charging.

Either way, no, I don't imagine people wearing both a regular watch and a smartwatch. The comparison to a tracker fitness band doesn't make sense since the band is a much different device with a much smaller footprint.


----------



## Blubaru703

Take it from someone who wore a smart watch of a while. They get old really fast.

Sure, they have some novel features, but ultimately it's just a device that mirrors your cellphone. They feel like something that's nice to have, but never really something that's necessary. You can take it off and you won't miss it one bit, unlike your actual wristwatch.


----------



## tokeisukei

o


----------



## Tonysco

Don't. You don't need to know the time that desperately either have a phone and wear a watch, or have a phone and wear a smart watch. Remember that smart watches only really do what the phone itself does, so if your one of the 99% of people who don't mind having to go through the hideous chore of taking your phone out your pocket to use it then i wouldn't bother at all.


----------



## grampstime

i have been wearing 3 watches for months now. on left hand i wear sarb017 and tissot visodate and on right hand i wear vintage 35mm doxa. i cant wait for summer to come so everyone can see how big watch afficionado i am. for swimming i will switch tissot with squale 20 atmos and doxa with seiko monster blue. best thing is only sarb is showing correct time, i wear rest of them because i like to refer to myself as master of time and they fit with my "master of time" title


----------



## tiger roach

If I get a smartwatch it will just be one other option to wear (and probably just a weekend/evening option). I won't wear two watches at once.

That does mean I won't be making full use of the smartwatch's health features, or others such as the ones in the OP. But I'm OK with that.


----------



## wuyeah

I think, the smartwatch is not trying to replace watches but to replace smart wristband like UP24 and FitBit. Which, I had both.
At first month, I care so much about how many steps and run per day, calculate my heart beats 3 time a day, seeing my sleeping result. That first month, I was really nuts. I care so much the steps that wasn't calculated during charging or days that I didn't put on wakeup mode, so my sleep data is ruined and stuff. After two month, I got lazy and tired of it. Eventually I lost interest of both device and actually now I don't bother to charge both of them. My life is better without them and don't know why I drop that gadget passion. Yet, my watch hobby goes on. 

I think, smart watch is like smart wristband. Most people is gonna lost interest. Just like that. Many who will still wear them even after they lost interest. Smart watch actually don't offer much more than smart wristband.


----------



## Lord Monocle

I wear a Misfit on my right wrist which, if you double-tap it, displays the time. I still wear a watch because the fitness band isn't a very good watch. I'd wear them on the same wrist, but the Misfit is a pretty powerful magnet and I have bad luck with watches getting magnetized.


----------



## CanonOmega

I plan on continuing to use my Omegas along with the Apple Watch. As much as I think the Apple Watch is cool, it's definitely not going to replace my Swiss watches. I'm debating as to whether I should bother getting the stainless steel version on a black rubber strap, or if I should just get the black sport model with black rubber strap. 

Either way, I'll be dual wielding.


----------



## MarkingTime

Going to get the 38mm sports version and wear it upside down on my other wrist so it's not so noticeable. For those saying the smart watch doesn't offer anything the phone doesn't let me just say you haven't experienced what Apple has to offer.


----------



## zetaplus93

Lots of funny responses in this thread...

The saving grace is that in cold weather when you've got a long sleeve on, you can wear one on each wrist and it won't really be noticeable.


----------



## 93EXCivic

unixunderground said:


> Just think about the next big thing: the so called "Internet of Things" (IoT)
> In 10 years, all your appliances from your fridge, washing machine, thermostat, garagedoor and doorlocks to your home lights and self-driving car, will be all inter-connected with each other and coordinating to best adapt to your life.


And we can all look like this.









That just sounds perfectly horrible.


----------



## jimiwilli

*Is it weird to wear 2 Watches?*

Here is my dilemma, I'm a long time Apple fan boy. Mac book pro, air, iPad, iPhone 6 Plus, ect. However, as you all know, I love my watch collection (sporting this out with dinner with the family)
Sorry if this has been asked already....










So my question, would it be overly tacky to wear a smart watch on one hand and a normal watch on the other? It's definitely redundant, and the Apple watch clearly can do more, however they don't have look of a good ole Swiss watch. And technically, it's redundant to carry a watch and a phone, but we do. The wife said HELL no, was wanting some fellow watch freeks opinion.


----------



## jimiwilli

Tomatoes11 said:


> Ummmm, why would you do that stuff on a watch? Use your iPad for those things. If you are a tech geek like me. You have an iPad in one room and another tablet on the coffee table in the living room. Why would you use a watch for anything inside your home?
> 
> I have a HTPC connected to the 40 inch tv in my room. An iPad air and a Nexus 10 for gaming and surfing the web. And an Xperia Z3 tablet compact for an ereader and coffee table tablet to control my lights and as a remote for my HTPC. No need for my watch or my phone at home. My phone is connected to a Bluetooth headset at home and I see the calls and texts to my phone on one of my tablets through the tablet talk app(best app ever btw). Plus now that there is whatsapp web on chrome, I totally don't touch my phone at home, let alone a watch.
> 
> A smart watch is great away from home though but it's not necessary since your phone is always with you. Don't get me wrong. My Moto 360 smart watch was great for emails and texts away from home but it was useless at home.
> 
> Trust me, you won't be doing anything with your smart watch at home except charging it. Lol


Have to agree. I'm currently thinking of picking it up. However I would probably wear my smart watch more at home than my regular ones. My watch is more of a accessory, I can tell time on my phone, my car tells me time, and I have access to my laptop and work iPad while at work. However, I do not carry my cell phone around at home or at work. This would be an amazing way to get my emails, remind me of appointments, and I'm sure other features while I'm on the go. Also, being able to leave my phone upstairs on the charger and control my Sonos Speakers to change music and such would be awesome.

I love watches of all sorts, and I would never replace my collection with a smart watch as I appreciate the excellent craftsmanship and simplicity of modern mechanical watches. And I wear mechanical watches for those reasons alone. I'm definitely considering dual wrist'ing though


----------



## zetaplus93

While I wouldn't double watch with exposed wrists (but would when wearing long sleeve shirts at work etc), fashion forward people like Bani McSpedden do it. So why not?

http://www.watch-next.com/video-a-minute-or-two-with-the-apple-watch/


----------



## shnjb

lol

i seriously doubt this will be the norm.


----------



## arogle1stus

Why not just wear 2 sundials on yer wrists? Cheap, low maintenance
Great except overcast or rainy days. Be about as heavy as an Android, Invicta
one or the other of those manhole cover sized watches.

Next question?

X traindriver Art


----------



## vanilla.coffee

I will wear one on each wrist. Sometimes I do wear two watches. 
Can't see the problem myself. Not really fussed what other people think either. They're my wrists, I'll wear what I like on them.
My Apple watch is arriving tomorrow


----------



## headless

unixunderground said:


> Just think about the next big thing: the so called "Internet of Things" (IoT)
> In 10 years, all your appliances from your fridge, washing machine, thermostat, garagedoor and doorlocks to your home lights and self-driving car, will be all inter-connected with each other and coordinating to best adapt to your life.


This has legitimately frightened me since I first heard about it. I don't really want my toaster to need monthly security updates to prevent someone from hacking, or my fridge crashing and wasting food every so often because FridgeOS and all its apps have memory leaks. Door locks on the Internet, need to keep LockOS updated or someone will unlock your house from halfway around the world.

In the U.S. there've been (basically ignored?) reports about all the infrastructural vulnerabilities that've come from utilities, et al, taking everything online. In the past couple of months years-old security vulnerabilities have been found in significant building blocks (e.g., libc) despite lots of bright people looking for precisely these problems.

I know the IoT is coming but I want to avoid it as long as I can.

_Edit to add: I work in IT....

_


----------



## headless

MarqDePombal said:


> These discussions are absolutely silly IMO. People wear mechanical watches today because they WANT to wear mechanical watches...nobody, and I mean nobody, NEEDS to wear mechanical watches today. The introduction of smart watches will do nothing to change the desires of mechanical watch wearers.
> 
> I see the future as two groups of people: (1) those who will wear a Mechanical watch + FitBit type band (for important bio stats) and (2) those who will wear smart watches. Group #1 will use their cell phones to read emails, control their dishwashers, etc...


I basically agree but I think there'll be a little more granularity: Group #1 would be people who wear whatever they wear now + a fitness band. #2, as you say. #3 will continue to wear whatever, without the fitness band. #4 will wear a fitness band, #5 will continue to not wear anything.



> And btw, to those in group #2...if you could comfortably read emails, answer phones, browse the net, control your dishwasher, play Candy Crush, etc using a 40mm X 40mm screen, our cells phone would be 40mm X 40mm but they're not. And they're not for a very good reason.


A salient point. I try to never say never, but right now I can't imagine the UI needed for me to leave my smartphone in my pocket in preference for a smartwatch-sized screen.


----------



## Lokifish

Maybe if these morons quit designing wrist tablets, and approached like a watch, we wouldn't have this problem.


----------



## havok_watch

i returned my moto360 after using it every day for nearly a month. my reasons can be found in this thread.

re: dual wielding. i can only see this as being ok if smartwatches do NOT look like watches. it would have to be obvious to non-tech people that what you have on one arm is a traditional watch and you obviously have a wearable on the other. something like the apple watch (as much as i hate to admit it) or the original pebble, or even something like the fitbit surge hr is different looking enough where people won't necessarily confuse it with a traditional watch...

i could not see myself personally wearing a nice mechanical watch on one arm and say an lg urbane on the other...


----------



## andy5544

Yes, a solution that's not too crazy seems to be to use one of the more feature rich fitness trackers that can do notifications on one wrist and a 'real' watch on another so it doesn't look quite so ridiculous. I really enjoy my microsoft band and wear both it and a watch (different wrists) and so far no one has said anything to the effect of 'hey you know you're wearing two devices right!?' But the band looks like a fitness tracker, not a watch, so that helps. It also doesn't have the feature (yet) to light the display upon detecting wrist tilt, it's either on all the time in 'watch mode' or on when you press the button, but I work in a laboratory so often don't want to touch it to press the button, e.g. if I'm wearing gloves. However, I really appreciate that it will buzz when I have an upcoming outlook appointment or get a text/email from someone on my 'favorites' contact lists (boss, family).


----------



## experimentjon

I am currently wearing an Omega Speedy Pro on the left wrist and a 38mm Apple Watch Sport on the right wrist. It is a good setup. I wear long-sleeved dress shirts for at least 5/7 days so it doesn't look too weird. And even on weekends, because the 38mm Apple Watch is a smaller format, it doesn't look too out of place since I used to wear a Fitbit on the right wrist anyway. I, too, could never replace my Swiss watches with smartwatches.


----------



## wild5ive

Times change along with time technology. I have owned two smart watches in the past 3 years one was stolen from my locker while playing basketball and the other one was hit with a rock that came off the back of a dump truck while my left arm was out the window (real freak incident ) I haven't purchased any exotic watches. But I like them I just don't think 20 grand or even 1 grand is worth a watch that really does nothing more than tell time.
I think that smart watches are really here to stay and as they progress and become more efficient that one day they will replace your phone. Samsung Gear S can actually make calles and send text along with just about everything else your phone does. Im currently wearing a Suunto ambit 3 peak that was a gift it has some smart functions also. 
But if I had a chance I would trade it for a Samsung galaxy gear S in a New York minute. 
Don't knock it until you tried it.


----------



## pr1uk

Well i have never ever wanted a so called smart watch that was until yesterday when i spent some time with an old friend and he had a Pebble Steel "no i don't want to see it" hang on what does it do mmm thats handy. To be honest i was a little impressed oh dear what do i do now after telling all that hell would freeze over before i would wear a gadget watch. Looking on the bay this model can be found at a reasonable price with the right bids and i have been watching a lot of video reviews since yesterday oh dear i can see myself getting one of these bloody things after all.... dilemma indeed


----------



## Prdrers

I have been wearing my MS Band on the left wrist with a "normal" watch on the right for a while. But with the band, it doesn't really look like watch, and realistically isn't intended to be. I mostly wanted it for the sleep/HR tracking and notifications. However, today I did something unprecedented: I put the band in watch mode and left for work sans normal watch. Not sure how I feel about it yet, but this could be a horrible day. I swore the band would not replace my wearing of a watch.


----------



## pr1uk

pr1uk said:


> Well i have never ever wanted a so called smart watch that was until yesterday when i spent some time with an old friend and he had a Pebble Steel "no i don't want to see it" hang on what does it do mmm thats handy. To be honest i was a little impressed oh dear what do i do now after telling all that hell would freeze over before i would wear a gadget watch. Looking on the bay this model can be found at a reasonable price with the right bids and i have been watching a lot of video reviews since yesterday oh dear i can see myself getting one of these bloody things after all.... dilemma indeed


Well i found someone who had a new Apple watch (rich sod) and was selling his old one so the dilemma reared it's head "do i or don't i" oh well the price was right so i did it. It's the Pebble Steel in black and i picked it up yesterday afternoon and had a good play with it and so far i am not disappointed









Peter


----------



## GlennO

I've recently noticed a few people at my workplace wearing smartwatches. These are mostly people that never used to wear a watch at all, so I think that's a good thing.

Those people who predicted that smartwatches would impact mainly on the lower end of the Swiss watch market may have been right. Some trends might be already starting to become noticeable. Apple sold $1.7 billion worth of Apple watches in the 5 months to September 30 this year:

Apple has sold more than $1.7B in Apple Watches, and 11 other tasty morsels from its annual filing | VentureBeat | Business | by Chris O'Brien

In the corresponding period, Swiss watch exports fell by 8.5% in the 3rd quarter, with the biggest declines in Asia in the low to mid range brands. Swatch is particularly vulnerable given its entry level brands.

https://sg.finance.yahoo.com/news/swiss-watch-exports-slide-china-105403278.html

Could be a sign of things to come?


----------



## shnjb

GlennO said:


> I've recently noticed a few people at my workplace wearing smartwatches. These are mostly people that never used to wear a watch at all, so I think that's a good thing.
> 
> Those people who predicted that smartwatches would impact mainly on the lower end of the Swiss watch market may have been right. Some trends might be already starting to become noticeable. Apple sold $1.7 billion worth of Apple watches in the 5 months to September 30 this year:
> 
> Apple has sold more than $1.7B in Apple Watches, and 11 other tasty morsels from its annual filing | VentureBeat | Business | by Chris O'Brien
> 
> In the corresponding period, Swiss watch exports fell by 8.5% in the 3rd quarter, with the biggest declines in Asia in the low to mid range brands. Swatch is particularly vulnerable given its entry level brands.
> 
> https://sg.finance.yahoo.com/news/swiss-watch-exports-slide-china-105403278.html
> 
> Could be a sign of things to come?


It's hard to predict but this extrapolated ten years could mean a smaller Swiss market overall, not just low end.
Because people only have two wrists and the social norm is one watch at a time, it's hard to imagine even high end watches surviving the fall completely unscathed.
Smart watches, due to their tracking functions and internet connectivity (indirectly), work best when they are always worn, rather than in a rotation.

This is just an anecdote but I haven't worn my Swiss watches since I purchased my Apple Watch. I've noticed many Apple Watch owners have done the same, if they actually like the Apple Watch (some who don't like it just don't wear it altogether).


----------



## pr1uk

shnjb said:


> It's hard to predict but this extrapolated ten years could mean a smaller Swiss market overall, not just low end.
> Because people only have two wrists and the social norm is one watch at a time, it's hard to imagine even high end watches surviving the fall completely unscathed.
> Smart watches, due to their tracking functions and internet connectivity (indirectly), work best when they are always worn, rather than in a rotation.
> 
> This is just an anecdote but I haven't worn my Swiss watches since I purchased my Apple Watch. I've noticed many Apple Watch owners have done the same, if they actually like the Apple Watch (some who don't like it just don't wear it altogether).


I agree i am used to switching watches often daily but these smart watches do need to be worn everyday this morning when i was out i had two messages and just looking at my watch told me that they can wait also when i went into a shop i had my shopping list on my wrist not on my iPhone as normal. The Pebble is always on and easy to read what i have read about the Apple is it keeps going off but who knows maybe an Apple one day after all i have a Macbook, iPad mini and iPhone maybe one day when they find a way to delete all the Apple apps like stock's etc that no one ever uses and can be hidden away on the iPhone. One thing i have learned since yesterday is this type of watch is not so much a gimmick as i once thought but a useful addition to the world of wearable time keepers.


----------



## pr1uk

pr1uk said:


> I agree i am used to switching watches often daily


Well i do miss putting on a different watch maybe i can get used to just pushing a button and changing my screen maybe even dreaming of a lottery win


----------



## bluefoam

This will not become the norm... some people might try it & some might even like it... but it will not become the norm. I am heavily considering a Tag Connected, but my Monaco will remain my primary timepiece... The two will never meet... 

I see that some brands are trying to get around it by having smart straps, or parasite units... Breitling is keeping the mechanical timepiece with a digital readout under the hands.

I'm not sure when the technology could be ready for it, but I'd like to see a regular mechanical watch, where the glass can switch from clear to digital, giving best of both worlds... until the technology is really ready, there will be a bit of an awkward standoff between Mechanical & Smart watches. IMO the mechanical watch industry is still very strong and will remain so... The smartwatches are improving, but have a long way to go... 

I wonder if we might see collaborations... for example HTC & Breitling. HTC could provide the tech knowledge & Breitling the design & brand values...


----------



## dadbar

Two watches. It's like wearing a belt and suspenders. Why even bother to have a smart watch.

Either embrace the technology or note.


----------



## pr1uk

dadbar said:


> Two watches. It's like wearing a belt and suspenders. Why even bother to have a smart watch.
> 
> Either embrace the technology or note.


I agree you either get onboard with a smart watch or stay with a traditional one i do find the notifications a great help but i also want to wear a watch i.e one that shows me the time 24/7 without any need to touch a screen or push a button. So for me a smart watch must be a watch first with a display prominently on and with the extras like notifications there as a bonus. Some of the new ones like Apple are a bit gimmicky as they are more like a small phone on your wrist with loads of built in extras yet unable to show the time without shaking your arm or using your other hand to push a button or touch the screen. As they cannot show you the time 24/7 i do not believe they should even be called a watch at all.


----------



## shnjb

tigerpac said:


> Let's be careful about predicting the future.


this is a great photo. where did you find it?


----------



## Immortus

tigerpac said:


> I hope not.


*Me too!**









WHEW!
*​


----------



## sportssam

I have three watches.But I wear one on a time.One quartz clock,two smartwatches,one for sports,one for daily usage.they are cheap but functional,I'm loving mine.


----------



## trott3r

Mechanical on the left on show. Right a pebble under my cuff


----------



## Black5

Only joking...
The smartwatch is usually on my right wrist.

I've worn 2 watches regularly on many occasions.
One for "Show", (left wrist - Analog), one for "Go" (right wrist - something more functional).

I like Analog watches, but I grew up in the digital era and NEED multiple alarms, timers, multiple time zones etc on my wrist.

Smartwatch means I can leave my phone in my pocket or on the desk as well.

Sent from my dooverlacky watchamacallit


----------



## Klynt

Just tried the Alpina Horological Smartwatch today, quite surprising weight for a 44m diameter, probably light enough to get one on my right wrist but not really my style!


----------



## Chris23

Struggling to understand why people think that a watch on each wrist is strange and even more so why people are so concerned about what other people think. Wear what you want, what works for you and what you enjoy. I often wear a mechanical on the right and a digital on the left, however I have zero interest in a smart watch and moreover do not know anybody who does.


----------



## QuackXP

There is only one time I wear two "watches".

Diving. One a wrist mounted dive computer (left). I then put my Ironman on my right as a backup bottom timer.

I just recently got a Gear S3 Frontier but mostly for fitness. This way I do not have to carry my phone with me, but I can still get important calls/txt (I work an on call rotation). I might casually wear it on the weekends so I dont have to have my phone on me. But at work and at any social function I will wear a traditional (dumb) watch. Movies, concerts, theater, anything black tie and the phone just stays in the car anyhow. I don't need to be able to be reached 24/7 outside of my on call weeks.


----------



## sportssam

Yep, that is the smartwatch always do, notifications and fitness tracker.


----------



## lml999

I've seen almost nobody with two watches...I have seen a few people with both a Garmin watch and a fitbit, or a traditional watch and a fitbit...


----------



## Black5

lml999 said:


> I've seen almost nobody with two watches...I have seen a few people with both a Garmin watch and a fitbit, or a traditional watch and a fitbit...


Here you go...









Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


----------



## calpika

It's nice to feel like I'm not the only one struggling with this. I'm close to getting rid of my Fenix 3 smatwatch and never looking back... But its useful when I have it on.. Arrggg.. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## utzelu

Personally I resolved this dilemma. I only wear a single watch on my left wrist. Most of the time is an Apple Watch and only if I finish my daily activity or I am attending a social event I switch to a regular watch.

It is a social norm for a man not to wear jewelries, except a watch and a wedding ring (if applicable). These days I see more people wearing all kind of bracelets and rings. Whether it is acceptable, it depends on ones personality.


----------



## huntflyer

The wearing two watch trend drives me nuts. It looks awful. I wear my Apple Watch when I’m running or cycling or want to wear something that attracts no attention. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Evil Lipgloss

I just recently got into watches, thanks to my husband. I'm an avid FitBit wearer and I have the FitBit Ionic which is billed as FitBit's flagship smartwatch + fitness tracker. I really only use it for steps, heart rate, floors climbed, and sleep -- I don't care to receive texts or emails. And until I got into wearing a traditional watch, it wasn't an issue. But now that I'm getting into watches, I want to wear my traditional watches on my left wrist. 

However, I will say I only really do this when I'm at work because it's a super casual work environment. If I'm at home, I only wear my FitBit. And if I go to the gym, go for a run, or walk my dogs, I only wear the FitBit. Sometimes at work I take the FitBit off while sitting at my desk, but will put it back on when I need to walk around the office or run an errand or go out for lunch -- and that's when I wear two watches. I figure no one in the office notices or cares. But I wouldn't wear a FitBit and a traditional watch out to dinner or on a date with my husband or if my office dress code was business casual.

I just wish FitBit had more attractive and slim options. They have one, but it doesn't count floors climbed and that's kind of a deal breaker. So I figure I'll keep this up for awhile until I get sick of wearing both or until FitBit develops something more slender and appealing for us women.


----------



## montes

About 4 years ago I got a Garmin vivofif as a present from my wife. Since it does not much other that track your activity/sleep and tell time. There is no much point in having an activity tracker, if you just wear it sporadically, so, either it was exchanging the present or wearing it on the right wrist. And, since I have a strict "keep presents from people I care for" policy I have been wearing a watch and an activity tracker at all times for the last 4 years.


----------



## ListPrivate

I find that I wear my sport watches (Garmin 235 and Fitbit Charge 2) more often these days. My watch collection has been collecting dust since I've become fairly active. Might have a sell off sooner than later!


----------

